# Never Seen One Of These Before.............



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

..............And I for got to bid on it :wallbash: :wallbash:

Pics from E-bay




























Anyone else seen one?

Mike


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Pure class! :man_in_love:

How much did it go for?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

oubaas56 said:


> Pure class! :man_in_love:
> 
> How much did it go for?


Â£366, which wss less than I expected. I was going to have a bid up to about Â£450 :dontgetit:

Mike


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks fantastic. I haven't ever seen one before but I have seen those cases on Ebay. Looks like the movement and dial of a Mirage MKiii, complete with sub-dial hands, teamed up with Mkii hour & min hands and the whole lot dropped into a different case.

The overall look is great - if O&W didn't produce it they should have done. Probably genuine, otherwise someone went to a lot of trouble building a franken for very little reward.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

TomGW said:


> Looks like the movement and dial of a Mirage MKiii, complete with sub-dial hands


That was my initial thought but the indices's are longer going in to the chapter ring.

Mike


----------



## TomGW (Mar 29, 2008)

MIKE said:


> TomGW said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the movement and dial of a Mirage MKiii, complete with sub-dial hands
> ...


Ah, shows that I didn't really look properly. As I said, I have seen these cases on Ebay but I haven't ever seen any original watch which used that case so it may have been a rare model for any manufacturer, including O&W. Looks good anyhow.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely watch, sorry you missed out on it Mike.

If Roy is reading this, something along these lines would look great as the next RLT


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

ETCHY said:


> Lovely watch, sorry you missed out on it Mike.
> 
> If Roy is reading this, something along these lines would look great as the next RLT


I agree i would buy one if it was the next RLT


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

It looks like a slightly modded RLT24-T


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

MIKE said:


> oubaas56 said:
> 
> 
> > Pure class! :man_in_love:
> ...


Ouch! Don't you just hate it when that happens?

I like it a lot.


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

Apologies for bumping this but it is a relevant question.....

There seems to be a few more of these on ebay at the moment and they look really tempting. Does anyone know a definitive answer as to whether they were an official O&W line? Hate to buy one to find out it's something else.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, I've seen those, It's a different dealer this time (or at least E-Bay name), so I would say they are O&W's but strange how they should surface now, having never seen one before. There are a few one off O&W prototypes out there, so it could be that these are a few watches made which just were never sold originally. Remember many O&W's were made out of generic parts from the time. (cases, movements, hands etc.)and he put his own dial on them.

I wonder if Roy has seen anything like these in his dealings with Mr. Wajs.

If I had not just "done" the watch fund on a Sinn, I would have had a bid on these.

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

E-mail from mr Wajs



> Hello Mike,
> 
> I never made such chronographs
> 
> Regards A. Wajs


So steer clear.

Mike


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

Top stuff. Cheers Mike.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad we did not get one :thumbup: Though I was confident they were real when the first one cropped up but for two more to appear, got me thinking :lookaround: I'm sure such a watch would have been offered to Roy and the other O&W dealers if there was any number of them.

I've asked the seller what's the story with them, so I wait to see if there is a reply :shocking:

Mike


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

MIKE said:


> I've asked the seller what's the story with them


Quote from E-bay seller



> Hello Peoples,
> 
> this is a original O&W!! Mr. Wajs is old and stupid!
> 
> regards


Mike


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

MIKE said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > I've asked the seller what's the story with them
> ...


Classic :lol:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for keeping it real Mike. :good: Appreciated.

The two answers you have received have comprehensively sorted it.

Tough to call it from the photos, and folks would have been disappointed, to put it mildly.

TWF.........1

Bad guys...0


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

This watch is probally a franken, These cases have been croping up on E-Bay. Here's one with a Tissot Navigator style dial.










Mike


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

MIKE said:


> This watch is probally a franken, These cases have been croping up on E-Bay. Here's one with a Tissot Navigator style dial.
> 
> Mike


Aha. Elementary my dear Watson, as they say. :thumbsup:

I've never had a problem with frankens, as long as they are clearly described as such and sellers are transparent about the specs. :disgust:

I think, making up interesting watches from NOS parts and cases, or giving old movements a new life in replacement cases, is an honourable branch of WISdom. It becomes fraud when people get greedy and try to pass them off as originals.

In this case, if the geezer had said its got a genuine 7750 movement, with an O&W dial and handset, in a NOS Tissot case, then he's got something of interest and value. Mr Wajs probably wouldn't be bothered about a handful of well made frankens, given some of the other horrors we've seen over the years passed off as genuine O&W. So no real harm done to his brand, although I think we'd all be more comfortable with an unbranded dial.

Well deduced Mike.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Fulminata said:


> in a NOS Tissot case


It's not a Tissot case, just happened to have a non branded "Tissot style" dial with it. This case can be seen as a Le-Lour in a non PVD watch.

Mike


----------

